# different jar



## hunter58 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, can anyone identifie this jar? I found it in an old basement recently and am not sure if its modern or not ,the only markings on it are "NES PAT 66712" the jar is in excellent shape thanks


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Jerry, Its called a fish bowl by people who collect them. Most come filled with peanut butter I have one embossed Jumbo Peanut Butter. They date from the late teens to the 1940s.


----------



## hunter58 (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks for the info Warren, my wife said it looked like a fish bowl, it had a lid on it that looked like it was zinc but its in real nice shape so I wasnt sure how old it is. they must have made them flat sided so they could be placed on a shelf and not take up as much room


----------



## bobclay (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Jerry,

 Many commercial packer jars have design patent numbers on their base. Not to be confused with regular patents, a design patent pertains to a particular shape or enhancement of the container. These numbers will be preceded by either just a "D" or "DES" on the base. Here's a website I use which shows both patent and design patent numbers. Your jar was patented during early 1925, so production was likely shortly thereafter, and for no telling how long after that.

 http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/masonicmuseum/US_Patent_Dating_Chart.htm

 During the 20s and 30s there were hundreds of design patents for jars. Some of them, like yours, are very neat and desireable. Others are more plain and just functional. Too bad all of these that we find don't still have their original labels on them so we could know more about what they were used for. Some of the coffee jars have fabulous designs.

 Bob Clay


----------



## hunter58 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob , very helpful info here is a picture of the bottom the diamond in the middle has no I in it but a circle and then a 7 on one side and a 3 on the other . Someone told me that one of the numbers is the year made and the other is the plant it was made in , is this correct? It is now  fittingly ,the  home of a beta


----------



## bobclay (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Jerry and others,

 Here is also another site I use often in identifying glass makers:

 http://myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html

 This is very helpful in finding out who made some bottles and jars that are otherwise unembossed.

 Bob Clay


----------

